# Reynolds 2 speed 22 qt Mixer



## thoseguys26

I have an old mixer that's missing a bowl and some accessories. Does anyone know where I could find parts & accessories for this mixer?

Thanks!!  I'll try to get a picture of it later. Would this be worth anything if it's in good running shape?

Reynolds two speed mixer Ser. no C53796  Reco1/4 HP, 115 volt 5.0 amps, 22qt.  60 cycles, 1725 R.P.M  1 phase


----------



## daveomak

thoseguys, morning.....  Not much info on google.... others have the same questions as you....  One site directed someone to this site....

http://www.reynoldsmixers.com/contacts.htm

Seems new bowls go for around $200......   Good luck.....  Dave


----------



## thoseguys26

Thanks Dave, I'll continue to research. I contacted one reynolds company and they ended up not being the original manufacturer. I'll post my findings here but if anyone can help, please do. 

If the bowl is that expensive then it may not be worth buying one to try to up the value of the mixer if I were planning on selling it.


----------



## thoseguys26

Here she is













Screen Shot 2012-07-24 at 7.15.45 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 25, 2012


















Screen Shot 2012-07-24 at 7.15.35 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 25, 2012


















Screen Shot 2012-07-24 at 7.15.51 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 25, 2012


----------



## daveomak

Shane, that is a dandy....  If you found a bowl that fit in the holder, diameter wise, brackets could be welded on, and you would be on your way....  At the very least, you could mix up  pancake batter for the cub scout breakfast....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....  Dave


----------



## shoneyboy

Thoseguys, My local restaurant supply house carries all kinds of accessories for kitchen equipment( New and used), eBay would be my 2[sup]nd[/sup] choice and we seem to have several local companies (Salvage Company’s) that sell used kitchen equipment. Looks great….Does it have the gear for the grinding attachment???


----------



## thoseguys26

DaveOmak said:


> Shane, that is a dandy....  If you found a bowl that fit in the holder, diameter wise, brackets could be welded on, and you would be on your way....  At the very least, you could mix up  pancake batter for the cub scout breakfast....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....  Dave


I'll consider that but I don't think I'll need to weld anything because it still has the bowl clamps in tact. haha yah the scouts would love this thing!


Shoneyboy said:


> Thoseguys, My local restaurant supply house carries all kinds of accessories for kitchen equipment( New and used), eBay would be my 2[sup]nd[/sup] choice and we seem to have several local companies (Salvage Company’s) that sell used kitchen equipment. Looks great….Does it have the gear for the grinding attachment???


I'm not sure, does this model typically have that? If so, it's in perfect working order and runs very nicely. It's just missing its bowl and probably some attachments.


----------



## thoseguys26

Just curious if anyone else knows of any websites that would sell a compatible bowl for this mixer. Thanks


----------



## shoneyboy

Thoseguys, there would be a chuck in the front, it is hard to tell, but I think it would be on the piece with the 7177 on it….. I'm checking with my restaurant supplier to see if she can get accessories for you....and I'll let you know...SB


----------



## thoseguys26

Thanks a ton Shoneyboy!


----------



## scarbelly

Try these guys http://www.culinaryparts.com/

They specialize in parts for older units


----------



## thoseguys26

Thanks, I will definitely try them as well.  These old machines are so well built it's great, but finding parts is sometimes impossible.


----------



## shoneyboy

My restaurant supplier suggested this company, but it is in Louisiana and I really am not sure if it would be worth shipping or not for you, but here is the information and if I can help PM me….ShoneyBoy

FROM: Karen Edward..... No, and unfortunately even when I tried to search it online the only thing that comes up is how no one can find parts/accessories for them because the company has gone out of business.  Probably your only shot in the state is Ivy’s Used Restaurant Equipment – his number is 225-926-9268. 

Thanks----

Karen Edward

Ducote’s Restaurant & Bar Equipment

4433 Florida Blvd, Baton Rouge, LA 70806

Ph (225)344-4240  Fax (225)344-1075

Another thought is, why not see if a bowl made for another brand mixer would fit or modify it to fit ? SB


----------



## thoseguys26

Thanks, I will give them a call and see where it gets me. Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## tjkilis

Im not sure about any parts for them mixers myself i have a mixer that came from a reynolds elec company its a 22 qt. 2 speed and im looking for a gear so i can fix mine since I have no idea where to get parts for my mixer i would really appeciate any info where i may obtain this gear im willing to pay up to $300.00 please reply to [email protected] you and have a great success on finding what you all need.


----------



## tjkilis

would you happen to know where i could get a gear for a mixer like that ?


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Guys, try going to older Cafes and Restaurants , ask if they have any old parts or old bowls. Kinda like a scavenger hunt , a lot of the 'older' Truckstops have basements full of old stuff. All they can say is "no".

Tj , a lot of machine shops and Welding shops usually have scavenged parts ; never know what will turn up with just a little time-investment. However, I am kinda bold - and don't mind dumpster-diving
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## chiwaka

I saw your request for info on the Reynolds 22 qt. mixer.  Reynolds Electric was sold in 1985 to Middleby Marshall Co of Morton Grove, IL which I believe is now is Elgin, IL & manufactures the mixers under the Titan name.  I was Service Manager for Reynolds for 10 years in charge of repairs on all mixers until the company was sold.  I was the only woman to have the job.  I am now long retired.   I can tell you that the bowl you need is part #2904, 20 qt tinned steel bowl or #5963, stainless steel bowl, which I think may be the same bowl now used on the current 20 qt mixers.  I don't know if the current bowl holders are the same as the old 22 qt holders, but if you can find a bowl, you could have new holders welded on.  The serial number tells me that your mixer was manufactured in January 1955. (Next Jan it will be 58)  Try some restaurant supply houses,  They may have a bowl.  As far as the man who is looking for a gear, no such luck.  While Reynolds kept all the old parts, when Middleby bought them out, they took all the old parts, sold them to a service man who only a few months later passed away.  No idea what happened to the old parts, probably tossed out.  You will have to have someone make a new gear for you.  I hope this will help you to find a new bowl for your mixer. Now I know why I kept an album with info about the Reynolds mixers.  Good luck in finding a bowl.


----------



## kram

I have a extra bowl but looking for a dough hook fo a Reynolds Chef 22. Can any onn help or trade.


----------



## kram

Correction Reynolds Chef 2


----------



## jerplay

I am looking for a bowl, hook, cookie paddle and whip for an old Reynolds 22pt 4 speed mixer. At least that is the information I was given for it. I was given a serial number of C94611422(or412 for the last 3 digits) I have called the phone numbers that were already given above with no luck. Can anyone give me any more information on the unit and where I might find these parts? Thanks so much!


----------



## rainmannedski

I have a Reynolds mixer, think it is a 12 qt.

had to adapt a stainless bowl and has slight oil leak,

would consider selling for $250 (you pick up or pay shipping, 93442)

needs mixing paddle













000_0489.JPG



__ rainmannedski
__ May 25, 2013






805=771=8186


----------



## sailor4you

Some time has gone bye since the last post to this thread, but I have a question if anyone knows about Reynolds Mixers.  I have a Reynolds 12 Qt mixer, Serial Number A78127.  Tag doesn't say anything about Reco mixer, however, it looks like one. Anyone know when this mixer was produced?

Thank you for any assistance you can offer in this search!

Bill


----------



## sailor4you

Forgot to add photos of the Reynolds 12 QT mixer in my previous post. Newbie mistake!













Our Mixer1.jpg



__ sailor4you
__ Jun 1, 2013


----------



## sailor4you

Sorry! The tag does say Reco near the bottom! Need the paddle and whip if anyone knows where one might be.


----------



## highpriest

I have TWO Reco/Reynolds (Later Middlby-Marshall) Mixers one is a table top 22  with all NEW attachments HOOK-PADDLE-WHIP & Spare Bowl and other is a 40 Quart Floor model with NEW PADDLE-HOOK ; both have bowls; both totally operational, BOTH Have Timers which shut the machine off after time is UP or Mixer can be run manual with no issues, quiet and smooth, 120V single phase house-hold current. I had the 22 quart repainted to Firemist Red Epoxy Color. These machines were Lightly used and bought new by me an Exclusive cake Decorator (Retired) & Old World Bread maker.

Contact me at--  [email protected]  or  417-848-8296  or  417-848-3639


----------



## highpriest

I have a Brand New Set of attachments for a 22 Quart Chef 2 and they are Whip #11588,---Hook #15194,---Paddle #15480  I want to sell them as a set.

CMVHighPriest


----------



## highpriest

I have a full set of those attachments brand new  1-417-848-8296   or 848-3639 7 ask Mary to have Mike call you or e-mail to   [email protected]


----------



## brianm

I just found a Reynolds model 212 2 speed mixer, 12 quart, s/n C29665 at an estate tag sale. The former owner was involved in scouting so it's likely that it servved at one of the camps in later years. I'll be working on this one for a few years and am interested in any old pictures, parts, manuals, etc... Pictures to come soon.


----------



## kimec

Hi I noticed these posts are older but I am looking for the beater paddle for a Reco/Renolds Mixer, 2 Speed, Model 222, 22qt. serial No. C91446-2......E-mail   [email protected]


----------



## kimec

Very informative...looking for a flat beater paddle for a Reco/Reynolds 2 speed 22 qt. mixer...serial no. C91446-2.  Currently having a friend working on making a paddle for me but would like to find one if possible.  I'm a cake decorator and the mixer belongs to my church.  We are trying to start a free birthday cake program thru a local food pantry...really need a paddle...any suggestions?

Thank you,  Kim Coy

e-mail  [email protected]


----------



## capouch

I just happened on to this thread and I hope I can ask a question about my Reynolds mixer.  It is a Model #244, and the serial number (I don't have it in front of me) is a funny mix of letters and numbers.

My unit works perfectly; I believe it is a 20 quart but I've not measured the bowl.  

I'm hoping I could still find a dough hook for it.  Would you have any perspective on that at all?


----------



## ahkie0

chiwaka - you seem to be the source!

i have a reynolds electric 80qt mixer and need a paddle for it - any ideas?













2014-12-15 10.17.13.jpg



__ ahkie0
__ Jan 2, 2015






thanks!


----------



## brianm

Try Jak's Restaurant Supply in Jesup & Independence, Iowa for paddles. They do a lot of selling on ebay. They had a 12 quart Reynolds for sale a while back so they know the brand. http://www.jaksrestaurantsupply.com/

Hope this helps!

Brian


----------



## rodkofoid

I have a Reynolds model 222 in working condition with bowl hook and beater I am interested in parting with it


----------



## kimec

Thanks but already have the mixer and everything I need but the paddle


----------



## lakepowelllady

I know this post is old but I really hope you read this. I have recently became the owner of a Reynolds mixer. I will send a picture if by chance you get this message. Everyone was very helpful but I was excited to see that you had worked for the company. My mixer isn't as old as the one above but is the same color. I do have the bowl, and two attachments. It has the gear in front to grind with, although I don't have those attachments. As I stated I do have the bowl but it needs to be replaced. It has rusted and no matter what I do the rust keeps coming back. So my question is what if any brands will interchange? As far as mixing attachments I have the whip and the hook. I am really looking forward to your response. If your ever in the area (Lake Powell) look me up Lake Powell Galley, I will make you a pizza. Thanks Denise


----------



## capouch

Instead of buying a new bowl, you might want to look into having the one you have now refinished:

http://www.metalcoatingcompany.com/contact.html


----------



## gloria aguirre

chiwaka said:


> I saw your request for info on the Reynolds 22 qt. mixer.  Reynolds Electric was sold in 1985 to Middleby Marshall Co of Morton Grove, IL which I believe is now is Elgin, IL & manufactures the mixers under the Titan name.  I was Service Manager for Reynolds for 10 years in charge of repairs on all mixers until the company was sold.  I was the only woman to have the job.  I am now long retired.   I can tell you that the bowl you need is part #2904, 20 qt tinned steel bowl or #5963, stainless steel bowl, which I think may be the same bowl now used on the current 20 qt mixers.  I don't know if the current bowl holders are the same as the old 22 qt holders, but if you can find a bowl, you could have new holders welded on.  The serial number tells me that your mixer was manufactured in January 1955. (Next Jan it will be 58)  Try some restaurant supply houses,  They may have a bowl.  As far as the man who is looking for a gear, no such luck.  While Reynolds kept all the old parts, when Middleby bought them out, they took all the old parts, sold them to a service man who only a few months later passed away.  No idea what happened to the old parts, probably tossed out.  You will have to have someone make a new gear for you.  I hope this will help you to find a new bowl for your mixer. Now I know why I kept an album with info about the Reynolds mixers.  Good luck in finding a bowl.


Maybe you can help m













11651342_1134962883187594_1389099481_n.jpg



__ gloria aguirre
__ Jun 26, 2015


















11650827_1134964366520779_339879294_n (1).jpg



__ gloria aguirre
__ Jun 26, 2015






e out! I would like to know if this can use a meat grinder attachment?


----------



## dedonnan

I have one of the reynolds mixers. I am going to completely tear it down and check and replace any of the worn or damaged gears. If you let me know which gear I will check on it for you.

Dave


----------



## pender

:grilling_smilie: I have a mixer just like the ones pictured. I had the bowl retinned . Come out awesome. I have a meat grinder att. For it. I have used it a lot for making sausage .  I broke it and would love to find a replacement . :sausage:


----------



## joel11230

thoseguys26 said:


> I have an old mixer that's missing a bowl and some accessories. Does anyone know where I could find parts & accessories for this mixer?
> 
> Thanks!!  I'll try to get a picture of it later. Would this be worth anything if it's in good running shape?
> 
> Reynolds two speed mixer Ser. no C53796  Reco1/4 HP, 115 volt 5.0 amps, 22qt.  60 cycles, 1725 R.P.M  1 phase


----------



## joel11230

Did you ever find what you were needing?


----------



## joel11230

HighPriest said:


> I have a Brand New Set of attachments for a 22 Quart Chef 2 and they are Whip #11588,---Hook #15194,---Paddle #15480  I want to sell them as a set.
> CMVHighPriest


 Do you still have these?


----------



## joel11230

Pender said:


> :grilling_smilie: I have a mixer just like the ones pictured. I had the bowl retinned . Come out awesome. I have a meat grinder att. For it. I have used it a lot for making sausage .  I broke it and would love to find a replacement . :sausage:





chiwaka said:


> I saw your request for info on the Reynolds 22 qt. mixer.  Reynolds Electric was sold in 1985 to Middleby Marshall Co of Morton Grove, IL which I believe is now is Elgin, IL & manufactures the mixers under the Titan name.  I was Service Manager for Reynolds for 10 years in charge of repairs on all mixers until the company was sold.  I was the only woman to have the job.  I am now long retired.   I can tell you that the bowl you need is part #2904, 20 qt tinned steel bowl or #5963, stainless steel bowl, which I think may be the same bowl now used on the current 20 qt mixers.  I don't know if the current bowl holders are the same as the old 22 qt holders, but if you can find a bowl, you could have new holders welded on.  The serial number tells me that your mixer was manufactured in January 1955. (Next Jan it will be 58)  Try some restaurant supply houses,  They may have a bowl.  As far as the man who is looking for a gear, no such luck.  While Reynolds kept all the old parts, when Middleby bought them out, they took all the old parts, sold them to a service man who only a few months later passed away.  No idea what happened to the old parts, probably tossed out.  You will have to have someone make a new gear for you.  I hope this will help you to find a new bowl for your mixer. Now I know why I kept an album with info about the Reynolds mixers.  Good luck in finding a bowl.
> [/quoteHi, I aquired an old Reynolds mixer. It is the 22 quart 2 speed. Can you help me identify when.  it was manufactured? Thank you. I have an old 22 quart Reynolds mixer. I am looking for the on off switch and housing.


----------



## dedonnan

I'm interested in the "Hook". if you still have, and the price.

[email protected]


----------



## bfh1

I see you have the paddle accessory.  Do you have any other accessories for this mixer?  Would you be interested in selling any?


----------



## kkocher13

I recently aqcuired a Reynolds 12 qt mixer and I was hoping you could help me out.  I saw that you were the service manager and I'm trying to find a dough hook.  I was told that it might not exist, but I thought you would know best.  Any help you could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## fish_guy10

I have recently acquired a Reynolds 222 for use in my meat room.  Unfortunately, I am not able to find the attachment/coupler that allows the slicer and grinder to be adapted to the machine output shaft.

It looks like I can fabricate what I need with a miter gear and a couple bearings in a housing with a shaft milled to accept the square end of the grinder shaft.

Does anyone have a parts manual or an idea what the specs are for the miter gear or know where I can source a coupler?


----------

